# OCC Stock coil gauge



## Viracocha (4/7/16)

Hi guys, tried to build coils for my OCC coils (for Kanger Nano), only have 26 gauge, 0,4mm wire, and obviously to little resistance for the kangertech. Will 28 gauge be sufficient to build this coils. And what would be the best wire for this application?

Thankx


----------



## daniel craig (7/7/16)

The OCC coil is a 0.5 ohm coil, not sure what the inner diameter of the coils are.

Your best bet will be 24g kanthal.
If you measure the ID (inner diameter of coil) to be 2.5mm then you'll need to do 6 wraps to get you near 0.5 ohm

If the ID is measured to be 3mm then you'll need to do 5 or 6 wraps to get you around 0.5 ohms

If the ID is measured to be 3.5mm then you'll need 5 wraps.

Hope this helps. In the future you could use steam engine wire wizard and enter the details (wire, ID, number of wraps) and it will tell you what resistance you will end up with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/7/16)

Viracocha said:


> Hi guys, tried to build coils for my OCC coils (for Kanger Nano), only have 26 gauge, 0,4mm wire, and obviously to little resistance for the kangertech. Will 28 gauge be sufficient to build this coils. And what would be the best wire for this application?
> 
> Thankx



Here's a video you can follow. Rip uses 26g wire for the build.



He uses a 3mm screwdriver for the build which you get in a little screwdriver set

Hope this helps

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viracocha (7/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Here's a video you can follow. Rip uses 26g wire for the build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your replies guys.Yes the problem that I had with the 3 coils is the inside OD, and these coils are not like the ones in the video that can take apart. These ones has an inner that's very tight fit. Non the less, I got it right to punch the inner out which gave me a bigger inside OD, gave my 26 gauge 5 wraps and the results were a 0.5 ohm coil that works! I've looked everywhere on the net to see if I can get any similar coils, but couldn't. So I think there will be more people out there battling with the same problem. My Kangertech Nano is fairly new, I think Kangertech stock the new Nano's with these coils, as is they are impossible to recoil, unless you can take them apart, 4 wraps don't even fit in that small hole without touching sides, and the side holes, were the wick goes through is 2mm. So think it's a good idea to record my process and put it on youtube and this forum.


----------



## Viracocha (7/7/16)

daniel craig said:


> The OCC coil is a 0.5 ohm coil, not sure what the inner diameter of the coils are.
> 
> Your best bet will be 24g kanthal.
> If you measure the ID (inner diameter of coil) to be 2.5mm then you'll need to do 6 wraps to get you near 0.5 ohm
> ...


Thanks bro, read the comment at bottom of forum for interest sake..


----------



## daniel craig (8/7/16)

Viracocha said:


> Thanks bro, read the comment at bottom of forum for interest sake..


I think they are vertical coils in the OCC (not sure, haven't used one).


----------

